# I told you I hate friken winter, and here is one reason why



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

On Saturdays my wife and I take her 82 year old Mother grocery shopping. I cautiously step out on our back porch to check for ice. Yipeeeee yahooooo no ice!!!!!!!! I reach the driveway where all I see is water, life is good. Wrong!!!!! Ice under the water, Son Of A B####!!!!!!!! My left leg tried to go to the neighbors and the rest of me stayed lying in a icy water puddle. OUCH!!!!! Not good when you are in your sixties )-: doesn't seem to be as bad as I first thought, just really sore.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Be careful out there!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

M.J said:


> Be careful out there!


Now you warn him ???

But seriously. Get well soon Tom. Hope you recover fast.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I know hind sight is 20/20, but you night want to look into kahtoola micro spikes. Hope your ham string's ok you old [email protected] :wave:


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Tag, come to The Rio Grand Valley of Texas. Make a perminant move or be a winter Texan like so many of your fellows. A few years ago we had two freezes in one year but mostly we get just one or fewer freezes over our very short winter. The birding is world class, there's hunting, fishing, golfing and festivals of every kind. And don't get me started on the food! Mexican, Southern, and a wide variety of others.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Tag,

I share your dislike for ice on walking areas.

I have lived most of my life in southern areas where there is maybe 1 snow or ice event during the entire winter.

When a job opportunity meant a move to South Dakota, I was hesitant because of the cold weather. I did end up meeting my lovely wife there, and we still own a ranch just south of the North Dakota border that we enjoy visiting when we can.

But not in winter, unless it's to go deer or pheasant hunting. Now visits to the ranch are mostly in spring and summer, to enjoy the isolation and grumble about the fence repairs needed because of snowpack damage over winter.

We currently live in Colorado, near Denver but about 1500 feet in elevation higher. The winters are nothing like the South Dakota winters, but unlike those winters where the snow falls and stays all winter long, here we encounter a snow fall that largely melts the next day and results in a nasty layer of ice if more snow comes before it all completely melts. Definitely less severe, but in a way nastier because of the ice that you didn't usually see in South Dakota. The best way I know to battle it is to clear the driveway and street in front of our house of snow after every even very tiny snowfall, so the path is clear and dry before it snows again and packs with ice. Not a perfect solution, but the best I've found...

Now when I read the newspapers from southern New Mexico where I grew up, it is so funny to read the stories about winter.

Here's the big weather event of the winter; my gosh it is 1.7 inches of snow, and that unheard of kind of weather has resulted in road and business closures and will no doubt be talked about next summer:

http://www.currentargus.com/carlsbad-news/ci_27236204/final-storm-year-covers-area-snow


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's the bad part JonM, I have two pair of ice cleats, one with spikes and the other with springs. I should have read the instructions, must put on bottom of shoes(-: it's kind of like putting your motorcycle helmet on the luggage rack(-: ( just kidding MJ) I wonder why it is when a person falls we look around to see if anyone seen us. Lol!!!!! Sounds good Oldbattleaxe, except for one thing, my 10 month of niece. I couldn't leave her, her Mom says I'm an ole softy and I spoil my niece. (-: Glad you are back on the Forum, was concerned why we didn't hear from you. This getting older is not for faint of heart, so as long as I'm able I will continue to laugh at myself.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Tag said:


> I wonder why it is when a person falls we look around to see if anyone seen us.


Actually when I slip on ice and fall I just ASSUME somebody saw me, and I just get back up as quickly as possible and carry on as if nothing happened.

I meant to do that.

It was not a mistake.

Sure, it will definitely be hurting later if it isn't already, but I was just testing my pants, on purpose.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Be careful out there guys. Falling can have serious consequences. I fell about 10 feet off my semi trailer on my head and then my back last Feb. What with concussion etc its no fun. Im told i will always have some repercussions from that fall. Pinched nerves in neck which cause dizzy spells and head aches, ringing ears and more. I consider myself very blessed to have survived it especially as i was 67 years old back when that happened.

I lay there a long time, there was no one around. I was unable to move i tried and it was -28 F out. I remember thinking i should just close my eyes it would not be a bad way to go as i was feeling no pain at the time. There were wild life mostly Coyotes out there though. I didnt fancy them getting me before i died. Funny what all you think of in those moments. In case your wondering,i was at a dump site at 1:30 in the morning on my then partime semi retirement trucking run, hauling recycled poop. No one woulda found me till morning.

Of course im retired now. I dont remember getting up but i do remember one minute im down and the next im standing by my truck. I believe GOD got me up, i could barely move even after standing there for a bit. Anyway my long winded way of saying be careful of falling it can have nasty results particularly as you get older. I still need some once monthly therapy for my back and shoulders cause of the whip lash damage etc.


----------

